# [Mexican Resort name redacted] - SCAM



## royaleliteisascam (Jul 25, 2012)

**Edited - admin note: the OP has reached an agreement with the club that provides him a refund but requires him to delete his post/warning about his sales experience so it has been removed per the request of the OP to obtain his/her refund.

Subsequent posts have been edited to remove references to this specific resort company in order that the OP can receive the refund.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 25, 2012)

Unfortunately about once a week there is a post similar to yours.

Suggest you read stickes above  and scam posts below to get a better feel where you stand.

The problem is  what you agreed to in writing  and what was verbally promised are day and night.

Getting out is possible, but will take a lot of time and patience!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 25, 2012)

Contact Profeco (Mexican consumer protection agency) through their website. They have helped others with similar issues.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 25, 2012)

Definitely keep us updated.  Your post was very informative, and knowing what additional steps you take, who you contact, what happens, etc will also help others.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 25, 2012)

FWIW, my wife & I have been [resort name redacted] members at [location redacted] since 2008, and we consider it the most rewarding of our timeshare ownerships per dollar spent (we own also with Marriott, Starwood(3), Festiva, and DRI). I have not had financial dealings with [individual name redacted], but he has been quite helpful in other matters. There were some start-up problems associated with our purchase...with [company] pushing us into an [different level of] membership (which we did not renew) and into a "deal" with an outfit called [rental outfit name redacted], both of which turned out to be unsatisfactory arrangements. But since then [the resort] has been good for us, and we don't even use all the weeks that our membership entitles us to.

I hear your pain, but I think perhaps you are painting with a bit too broad a brush.


----------



## betzataylor (Mar 25, 2014)

[Resort Company] timeshare sales associates are willing to tell you basically anything that you want to hear just to get you to sign, you should be able to ask as many questions as you have, you should be able to sleep on the decision you are about to make, specially is we are talking thousands of dollars, you should be able to review the hotel and the contract, if the contract is not giving to you to read it and review it.. THEN DO NOT SIGN, it means that everything you have being hearing during the presentation is a total and utter lie


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 25, 2014)

Really not that much different than car sales in USA 40-50-60 years ago.

Tell them whatever  they want to hear. Don't let leave show room as will not  come  back after  doing homework!  Lose their trade-in!

One has  an absolute right to have  a copy of  legal documents  and review with  attorney, financial adviser, whoever. If one  chooses not to,  it can be very costly!


While  TS  sales weasels  do physic people out, they do not boil in oil,  break limbs,  water board, hang upside down,  hog tie,  etc.


----------



## saywhat (Mar 25, 2014)

I would be shocked if [the resort company] reports to any credit agencies in the US/ Can.. The majority of Mexican timeshares have learned to keep all their financial dealings in Mexico to prevent any legal judgements in the US/ Can..
 Especially ones that can't sell it clean.


----------



## thestowaways (Apr 18, 2014)

At least you saw the wheels on the car, they hid, even denied, that we would have to pay All Inclusive fees upon checking into [the resort].  Our stay will cost us another $381 per day over and above any transportation or flights.


----------



## jnbsevy (May 9, 2014)

*Six Years and Still Enjoying*

We've been [Resort Company] members since 2008, have been to [two of their resorts] several times with our grown children, have personally toured all the room types at both resorts and met the [Resort Company] staff in their offices several times.

[Names redacted] are great people, willing and wanting to help. We have been impressed again and again, not only with the [Resort Company] staff, but with the [resort location0 employees almost without exception.

We bought and cancelled memberships with Real Club and Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan, thousands of dollars and months of grief, and have looked at each other many times shaking our heads about how happy we have been with [this resort]. They exceed our expectations routinely.

Part of this may be because we love the people in the Yucatan. When we have a disagreement with them, we are able to move ahead with polite candor, knowing that the Latin and Mayan peoples are not in the kind of hurry that we North American's feel is normal, but that they are both passionate when offended and eager to make things right. [This resort's] folks are certainly like that.


----------

